
Before the Internet, What People Asked New York Public Library's Librarians? - SQL2219
https://www.amusingplanet.com/2018/07/before-internet-what-people-asked-new.html
======
iamNumber4
Then: Can you point me to the card index so I can lookup x?

Now: can you reserve me a time slot on a computer so I can google x?

